# Ford Explorer Catlytical Converter problem due to low quality fuel



## Shahed Syed (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello... I am driving a Ford Explorer since last 1 year, its a 2014 model car. I started to get a malfunctioning indicator in the dashboard and left my car for service. The Ford Sk Zayed service centre post their evaluation has confirmed that due to Bad Fuel Quality the catalytical converter and spark plugs have been damaged. They advised me to use only Super Pertrol and not the Special as it has higher Magnesium %. This was never told to me (Verbally/written) when I bought the car. All the expenses are not covered under warranty as they termed it as "Miss Use" post evaluation. 

Is this correct...? If Yes, why do they not inform the customer and raise this issues to the respective authorities..? 

Need help and guidance from the experts and people who have gone through this situation.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It's obviously an imported model as cats aren't needed here.

Get a garage to remove it. Spark plugs aren't tricky to get and install - does it say in the manual to only use super unleaded? If so, then I'd agree, it's miss-use.


----------



## Shahed Syed (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply..! I did not mention I live in Dubai and drive my car here in UAE. May be I selected the wrong location/forum. But, thanks a ton for the reply and clarity. 

No where in the manual it says to used only the Super petrol. The person in the showroom said, they cannot say that in written nor can raise this issue. He advised me to use the Super pertrol going forward and asked to reach the concerned department to raise this issues. I never thought the fuel options can be so drastic (as we get Super and Special fuel, with a difference of 10 Dirhams for a full tank). There should not be such a huge difference in the MG levels for it to be considered as BAD fuel and affect the cat converter.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

As I said, cars with GCC specs DO NOT have cats as standard as they're not needed here. So if your vehicle has a cat then it can't be gcc spec - and an argument with ** ***** should be started. 

The experience me and a lot of friends who drive Land Rovers (also ** *****) is a) never believe a word the guy in the showroom says. b) their service charges and their demands for extra work can be "interesting" c) get an independent report if unsure.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you based in India? If yes, I'll move this to the India forum


----------



## Shahed Syed (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

No, I live in Dubai. need to find out the way to fight this, will meet the ford service manager in and will also take a written diagnosis and will go to the respective forum/ministry to raise this issue.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> As I said, cars with GCC specs DO NOT have cats as standard as they're not needed here. So if your vehicle has a cat then it can't be gcc spec - and an argument with ** ***** should be started.


Not sure if this is true; maybe for old cars? My GCC spec 2015 Explorer and GCC spec 2013 BMW 5 series both are equipped with catalytic converters. I am 100%, as I always have a peek under the car when I bring it for service.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

None of mine have ever had them in, but I've never bought new, so maybe they were removed. i know they aren't needed here, so take it out anyway.


----------



## Murali23 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dear Syed, Did you manage to resolve the issue with Al tayer a my explorer (model 2012) with 5 years warranty has also been diagnosed with the same problem and I believe it is a manufacturing defect and should be covered under warranty


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I was told the same thing last time I took my Ford in for scheduled maintenance. Apparently the "Special" fuel here is spiked with some Octane booster (can't remember the name) which reacts with the catalytic converter and causes a solid (Mg) to drop out of the exhaust stream which eventually plugs up the system. The Ford rep said as this is additive is outside the "spec" for fuel that they are not responsible for any damage it causes. 

My car was purchased directly from Ford in the UAE and apparently has a catalytic converter installed.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It doesn't appear to affect any other cars out here ?

So is a Ford converter 'special' ?


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe as mentioned earlier in this thread since it's not required by GCC spec other cars don't have them? Not sure why Ford would elect to keep it in... maybe they just produce one model that meets the minimum spec for several regions (pure speculation).

Anyway, just repeating what I was told at the dealership. Might be worth noting that the document I was shown with the details and some photos did not look to be "official" as it was lacking any header, document number, etc.


----------



## Murali23 (Oct 21, 2015)

So is it mandatory to repair the catalytic converter or one can drive the vehicle without repairing. Is it safe to drive without repairing. I also want to take this up with the principals ( FORD Middle East). Did you take this issue with the consumer court in Dubai


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

From my limited knowledge if the exhaust system is not flowing correctly it could cause back pressure in the engine and can cause very serious damage so I would suggest you get it repaired. I'm not sure if the engine can run with without the catalytic converter as some engine sensor system might give an error reading without it but that is purely speculation and you'd need to check with Ford.

I have not taken any issue to the courts as I was only advised of the fuel contamination during regular service and there is no issue with my vehicle (yet...).


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

GCC cars do have catalytic converters! I know for a fact!


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

At some other UAE based forums this is a hot topic. It is not limited to Ford cars, but also Honda and Toyota.

On the link below, someone has even posted a copy of a so called "report" concerning the fuel quality issue. It appears this is what Ford is showing to its customers.

https://carnity.com/uploads/monthly_07_2015/post-22535-0-70514400-1437574770.jpg


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Edino said:


> At some other UAE based forums this is a hot topic. It is not limited to Ford cars, but also Honda and Toyota.
> 
> On the link below, someone has even posted a copy of a so called "report" concerning the fuel quality issue. It appears this is what Ford is showing to its customers.
> 
> https://carnity.com/uploads/monthly_07_2015/post-22535-0-70514400-1437574770.jpg


Yep that's the same I saw at my last service.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

FIX
Or
Repaired
Daily

FORD!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Same advice was mentioned to me by Al Tayer for my new Fusion, 'special' fuel causes cat converter problems.

Although the last two fill ups the garage I was at claimed to not have any super available so had to stick with special or go and queue up at another station.

For the cost difference I'm not fussed and will use the higher grade fuel in future.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Same advice was mentioned to me by Al Tayer for my new Fusion, 'special' fuel causes cat converter problems.
> 
> Although the last two fill ups the garage I was at claimed to not have any super available so had to stick with special or go and queue up at another station.
> 
> For the cost difference I'm not fussed and will use the higher grade fuel in future.


We have been filling my wife's explorer with super grade fuel from the day we bought it; price difference is indeed to small to take any risk like you said. 

I also got from AGMC (BMW) the advice to use only super fuel, and add regularly (twice a month) an good quality additive. Carbon build up in direct injection engines seem also seem to be an issue here; presumably also due to low fuel quality. Once carbon has build up on top of the valves, it cannot be reversed without taking the engine apart.


----------

